# Gibt es Videoprogramme als Freeware?



## RaPhNiX (2. Juli 2007)

Hallo Leute,

Ich bin ziemlich Anfänger im Bereich Video. Ich würde gerne mal so Hobby-mäßig ein paar Sachen machen, da ich das nächstes Jahr auch in der Schule praktizieren muss. Geld ausgeben ist für mich nicht drin. Bin im Moment verdammt blank. Gibt es nicht irgendwie Freeware, die es mit den Professionellen Programmen aufnehmen kann?

Bitte um Rückmeldung

mfg RaPhNiX


----------



## StevenKlein (8. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

also wer Google'n kann ist klar im Vorteil, aber nix desto trotz, hier mal links mit freier Software: 
http://www.doreen-neu-services.de/oss1.html
http://german.doom9.org/

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## chmee (9. Juli 2007)

Avid Free DV

mfg chmee


----------

